# 2006 murano with 90k miles



## as90 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi,
Thinking of buying a 2 owner murano with 90k miles. Was wondering if this is generally a good idea? what types of things should I look to fix at this stage? 

Was reading about CVT issues and was worried. It's a beautiful car but I really can't afford a headache at this stage and am just looking for a reliable form of transportation for my kid as its her first car.

Thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

10 year old anything needs maintenance, and usually the fact someone is getting rid of it means there has been a few problems. If she is paying for gas and maintenance, its a rather pricey vehicle compared to getting a Sentra or a Corolla. Tire cost alone will be an eye opener. Must admit I also think its nuts to give a young kid a car with so much power. Me thinks you are trying to spoil her just a bit too much. The CVT may be good, the drag is if and when they go you are looking at a replacement rather than a possible fix should it go bad.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

ask the owner for any service records, if you have the vin number, call a Nissan dealer Service Dept and they should be able to pull up any service records, my thoughts anyway


----------

